# how to install pes 9 on windows XP



## sallyed (Jul 6, 2009)

please some one help me with that after i have downloaded the file i found it a file.cso i uncompress it to file.iso but i still can't find any file.exe
if you think i downloaded a wrong vesion tell me a sit to download a good version from


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Where did you download Pro Evolution Soccer 09 from, and how much did you pay for it?


----------

